# Boneless Chicken Wings



## Termy (Jul 25, 2021)

I used to take chicken breasts, spice them and deep fry them. They were good enough then but I included some BBQ which was of course blessed with a little hot sauce. 

Simple, fast and no bones all over the place like after a football game 

T


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 28, 2021)

There is no such thing as  "boneless chicken wing".
They are chicken strips as you admit.
I like chicken wings and the bones are what makes them so good.  Also I prefer the "flat" section over the drumettes.


----------



## Termy (Jul 28, 2021)

Well further the sun doesn't rise and the sky is not blue. (scientific facts)

The ones with bones I get extra well done and I suck all the cartilage etc. off the ends. The two bone ones are just as good if not better. You just crunch it up enough with teeth so you don't choke on it. I believe there are nutrients in all that cartilage and whatever. 

The "boneless" are for home, supposedly as much of the flavor as possible, and the sauce. And no bones all over the place. 

T


----------



## blissful (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 29, 2021)

I just had this discussion on another message board.

In 1977 Buffalo, New York declared this day 'Chicken Wing Day' in honor of the famous Buffalo Chicken Wings, created by Teressa Bellissimo in October, 1964 and bastardized by every restaurant, bar & grill, pizza joint and sandwich shop in the country, if not in the world, since then. 

REAL Buffalo chicken wings only have one coating, hot sauce made with Frank's (I put that **** on everything!) original hot sauce, butter, cayenne pepper, sugar, chili powder, garlic powder and onion salt. They are served with celery sticks and bleu cheese dressing, NOT RANCH DRESSING, and the dressing is for dipping the celery sticks, NOT for the wings. That is disgusting! 

Real Buffalo wings are best enjoyed with a Genesee cream ale or Molson's Canadian lager to smooth some of the bite.

Any deviation from the above is not in accordance with the Denominazione di Origine Controllata e Garantita and can not be legally called Buffalo wings.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 29, 2021)

Not buffalo wings, but really meaty, and tasty.  Have napkins ready.

*Chief's smoldering Chicken;*
If you love hot wings, then I have an outstanding barbecue chicken recipe for you.  I call it Smoldering Chicken.  It doesn’t burn your mouth, but leaves a warm glow.  
And the flavor is amazing.  Trust me, when you read the ingredients, you will probably think that this chicken is beyond the taste buds of ordinary mortals.  It looks like it will be blistering hot.  But it isn’t.  It will surprise you.  (By the way, this is my eldest daughter’s, and husband’s favorite chicken.  She begged for the recipe.)

The technique given is for use with a kettle-style charcoal grill, but can easily be adapted to any covered grill or barbecue, gas, wood, or charcoal.  Enjoy.

Sauce:
1/3 cup Sriracha brand Hot Sauce
2 tbs. Tabasco Pepper Sauce
1 tbs. good soy sauce
½ cup water

8 to 10 chicken thighs, with the skin removed

Mix the sauce ingredients together.  Pour into a 1 gallon freezer bag & add the chicken pieces.  Move everything around inside the bag until the chicken is well coated with the sauce.  Press the air from the bag and place it in the refrigerator for two hours.  Make your side dishes during this marinating time.

Fire up the grill with a solid bed of charcoal and let it go until the coals are glowing.  Place the chicken on the grill, leaving space between the pieces.  Cover and close all vents half way.  Cook for 7 minutes.  Remove the lid and turn over.  Cover and cook for 7 additional minutes.  Test with an instant read meat thermometer.  Remove the chicken when the temperature reads 160 degrees.

Serve with vegetable kabobs, baked beans, or other summertime foods such as salads, grilled fruit, etc.

Take those chicken skins and fry, or grill until crisp, and golden.  Lightly salt, and crumble to garnish salads,  Delicious.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

